# QuarkXpress 6.5 problems



## espenh (Feb 3, 2006)

As I am working on a Norwegian version, I will try to translate the pop up messages I experience.

My Quark 6.5 has been running smoothly since the update was released. But with out any changes made, the message (translated from Norwegian):

"Activation file for this copy of QuarkXpress is destroyed. Please reinstal QuarkXpress."

Then after installing the program from the 6.0 CD-ROM, the same message appears. After closing down this pop-up, another one appears, quoting:

"QuarkXpress is destroyed. Please contact Quark for information [2]."

These problems lead me to your support pages.

I am working on a Mac based platform. PowerMac G5, running on OSX 10.4.4

I look forward to your quick respons as I am a professional Designer, using Quark on a daily bases.

Yours hopefully 
Espen, Norway


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 6, 2006)

Here's a list of resolved issues with 6.5 and Tiger:
http://www.quark.com/products/xpress/tech_info/65problemsresolved.html

I found an article I can't access that discusses fonts being a primary issue of crashes. Which font program are you using currently?


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 6, 2006)

And known issues to date:
http://www.quark.com/products/xpress/tech_info/65knownissues.html


----------



## dust541 (Feb 8, 2006)

call me crazy, but if it is a licensed version of Quark, why not contact Quark? I've done this several times with problems reinstalling and activation problems. They have gotten a LOT better with their tech support.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 8, 2006)

This person is in Norway&#8230;maybe that's a limiting factor? I don't know.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 8, 2006)

espenh said:
			
		

> Then after installing the program from the 6.0 CD-ROM, the same message appears. After closing down this pop-up, another one appears, quoting:
> 
> "QuarkXpress is destroyed. Please contact Quark for information [2]."



I take it you just trashed the application folder, but did you also trash the prefs from your user library?

If you are still having problems, try stuffing your entire QXP prefs folder, trashing the unstuffed version if necessary. If the problem persists, you can just unstuff the old prefs folder again, and get back to me and we can try Plan B.

Hoppas det hjälper!


----------

